# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Kitchen Reno

## Wayjen

Hi all
We are about to start a kitchen reno in Tassie. The house is about 30 years old. We are going to sell shortly so just want it to look as good as possible for the cheapest outlay.Just wondering if we should replace the doors and benches only or is it better to install a flat pack and have the old carcus removed, virtually starting with a clean slate? The hotplates and sink will also need to be modernised.
Any Ideas would be great.

----------


## Sooopy

Depends on the condition of the old carcus really. I stripped ours out completely as the carcus was sagging and not in the greatest condition. I ended up doing a flatpak from Bunnings and was extremely happy with how it turned out. 
Goodluck.

----------


## evanier

As Sooopy said, it really depends on the state of your kitchen's carcass. 
If you have a range hood, you may also need to replace that and incorporate it into the overhead cupboards. Some companies offer pretty good package deals or you can source items cheaply on eBay.
We have just had our kitchen redone by a cabinetmaker friend and I did some of it myself. In talking to him about the Bunnings flatpacks, he stated that they aren't top quality and probably won't last as well as Australian made flatpacks. Considering the fact that you are selling you probably won't care. But in general it seems to be worth the little extra cost to get an Australian made flatpack.

----------


## METRIX

It is easier to just rip out the old stuff and replace with flat-pack, this way you are working with fresh stuff.
It will look a lot better when the doors are open its all fresh inside, [that is unless the carcass are is very good condition] 
But usually when your thinking about replacing doors it is because the old kitchen has had it's day. 
Do you have any photos you can post up ?

----------

